# Top 10 Foreros



## Lancel0t

CONGRATULATIONS GUYS for all your efforts and help!

Top 10 Foreros  
(that has the most # posts as of 12/17/2004 12:55 AM Phil Time)

1. cuchufléte = 2,004
2. Artrella = 1,878
3. jacinta = 1,364
4. silviap = 1,276
5. el_novato = 1,224
6. Tormenta = 1,001
7. lauranazario = 942
8. Focalist = 915
9. belen = 902 
10. esance = 868


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tormenta

Thanks Lancelot, this is very kind of you  

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Thanks Lancelot!!!   ​


----------



## ITA

Gratulieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Tormenta and Artrella, you are very much welcome!


----------



## jacinta

This is truly my home away from home.  Thank you, Lancelot, for the nod.  
I've enjoyed everyone so much on this forum!

Con cariño, jacinta


----------



## cuchuflete

Lancel0t....how thoughtful and kind of you....the quality matters more than the number, so please add yourself to the list of top foreros,

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Lancel0t

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lancel0t....how thoughtful and kind of you....the quality matters more than the number, so please add yourself to the list of top foreros,
> Cuchu



you are welcome sir! Thanks for the wonderful offer but I know I'm not yet worthy to be included in the top list.


----------



## Lancel0t

Here is the updated list as of Dec 18, 2004 5:15 Am Phil Time

Top 10 Foreros  
(that has the most number and helpful posts)

1. cuchufléte = 2,009
2. Artrella = 1,930
3. jacinta = 1,382
4. silviap = 1,312
5. el_novato = 1,233
6. Tormenta = 1,010
7. lauranazario = 975
8. Focalist = 928
9. belen = 914
10. esance = 883

Keep up the good work!   

Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## belén

Happy and honored to be on that list 
Thanks Lance!!


----------



## Silvia

LancelOt, thank you! This was very very nice from you!


----------



## Lancel0t

CONGRATULATIONS GUYS for all your efforts and help!

Top 10 Foreros  
(that has the most number and helpful posts as of 12/22/2004 10:45 PM Phil Time)

1. Artrella = 2,136
2. cuchufléte = 2,009
3. silviap = 1,522
4. jacinta = 1,422
5. el_novato = 1,255
6. lauranazario = 1,070
7. Tormenta = 1,036
8. Focalist = 995
9. belen = 992 
10. esance = 902

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Artrella

ja ja !!! Lancelot and his statistics!!!   ​







Art


----------



## Lancel0t

isn't it great? Artrella congratulations for having the most number and helpful posts for the time being. And another congrutulations because you are the only forero who had received most of the votes in different polls. You are really one of the most helpful person here..


----------



## Artrella

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> isn't it great? Artrella congratulations for having the most number and helpful posts for the time being. And another congrutulations because you are the only forero who had received most of the votes in different polls. You are really one of the most helpful person here..





 Thank you Lancelot!!!  I enjoy being here with you all !!!The foreros are so funny and intelligent!!!


Kisses, Art


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys, let me update my list of Top 10 Foreros but this time i'm going to make it 
Top 15 Foreros

(that has the most number and helpful posts as of 01/07/2005 10:45 PM Phil Time)

1. Artrella = 2,873
2. cuchufléte = 2,009
3. silviap = 2,001
4. jacinta = 1,580
5. lauranazario = 1,365
6. el_novato = 1,309
7. belen = 1,161
8. Focalist = 1,121
9. Tormenta = 1,086
10. funnydeal = 940
11. esance = 925
12. Massod = 906
13. valerie = 898
14. alfry = 882
15. David = 854

Keep up the good work!


----------



## badger

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Guys, let me update my list of Top 10 Foreros but this time i'm going to make it
> Top 15 Foreros
> 
> (that has the most number and helpful posts as of 01/07/2005 10:45 PM Phil Time)
> 
> 1. Artrella = 2,873
> 2. cuchufléte = 2,009
> 3. silviap = 2,001
> 4. jacinta = 1,580
> 5. lauranazario = 1,365
> 6. el_novato = 1,309
> 7. belen = 1,161
> 8. Focalist = 1,121
> 9. Tormenta = 1,086
> 10. funnydeal = 940
> 11. esance = 925
> 12. Massod = 906
> 13. valerie = 898
> 14. alfry = 882
> 15. David = 854
> 
> Keep up the good work!




Congratulations Artrella on becoming our new "Postmistress"

Badg.


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys, let me update my list of Top 10 Foreros but this time i'm going to make it 
Top 15 Foreros

(that has the most number and helpful posts as of 01/25/2005 12:47 AMPhil Time)

1. Artrella = 3,746
2. silviap  = 2,484
3. cuchufléte = 2,017
4. jacinta = 1,743
5. lauranazario = 1,657
6. belen = 1,475
7. el_novato = 1,456
8. Focalist = 1,327
9. alfry = 1,249
10. Tormenta = 1,135
11. fetchezlavache = 1,091
12. valerie = 1,031
13. funnydeal = 1,020
14. Masood = 1,019
15. David = 995
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lancel0t

Greetings guys! I would like to update this list before our 2 precious topnotchers and contributors go on their separate ways . And I would like to take this opportunity to thank both of them for all their help. 


			
				Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Top 15 Foreros
> 
> (that has the most number and helpful posts as of 02/01/2005 8:30 AM Phil Time)
> 
> 1. *Artrella * = 4,044
> 2. silviap  = 2,634
> 3. cuchufléte = 2,058
> 4. jacinta = 1,805
> 5. lauranazario = 1,673
> 6. belen = 1,541
> 7. el_novato = 1,458
> 8. Focalist = 1,399
> 9. alfry = 1,303
> 10. fetchezlavache = 1,282
> 11. *Tormenta* = 1,155
> 12. valerie = 1,105
> 13. funnydeal = 1,073
> 14. Masood = 1,069
> 15. DDT = 1,008


----------



## vachecow

Lets go to top 30.....


----------



## badger

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Greetings guys! I would like to update this list before our 2 precious topnotchers and contributors go on their separate ways . And I would like to take this opportunity to thank both of them for all their help.



Hi Lance.

Hasn't Art only gone on holidays, she *is* coming back I hope.   


Badge.  

ps Tormenta! Tell us that you'll be back too!


----------



## alc112

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Lance.
> 
> Hasn't Art only gone on holidays, she *is* coming back I hope.
> 
> 
> Badge.
> 
> ps Tormenta! Tell us that you'll be back too!


 
Yes, She's coming back on 15 february


----------



## Lancel0t

alc112 said:
			
		

> Yes, She's coming back on 15 february



Then, that is a good news.


----------



## Artrella

Badger, Alc and Lancel0t     I'M HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!


Kissies, and more kissies!!!!    


Jim, thanks for your rankings... *I love them!!!!*


----------



## Artrella

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Lance.
> 
> Hasn't Art only gone on holidays, she *is* coming back I hope.
> 
> 
> Badge.
> 
> ps Tormenta! Tell us that you'll be back too!





Yes, B I'm coming back soon!!!  I wish Claudia did the same!!!


Kissies & Huggies


----------



## alc112

Les Actualizo un poco el top

Top 20

*1- Artrella* 
4423
*2- cuchuflete* 
3292
*3- silviap 
*3121
*4- lauranazario* 
2247
*5- jacinta* 
1867
*6- belen* 
1802
*7- fetchezlavache* 
1655
*8- el_novato* 
1521
*9- Focalist 
*1500
*10- alfry* 
1373
*11- valerie* 
1325   
*12- DDT* 
1264
*13- Masood* 
1233
*14- funnydeal 
*1225
*15- cristóbal* 
1212
*16- Benjy* 
1187
*17- Tormenta* 
1155
*18- egueule* 
1146
*19- David* 
1079
*20- araceli* 
1025

Saludos


----------



## te gato

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS GUYS for all your efforts and help!
> 
> Top 10 Foreros
> (that has the most # posts as of 12/17/2004 12:55 AM Phil Time)
> 
> 1. cuchufléte = 2,004
> 2. Artrella = 1,878
> 3. jacinta = 1,364
> 4. silviap = 1,276
> 5. el_novato = 1,224
> 6. Tormenta = 1,001
> 7. lauranazario = 942
> 8. Focalist = 915
> 9. belen = 902
> 10. esance = 868
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 
CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU ALL....
It is a pleasure to having all of you help (me) and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I enjoy the time I have on here, and all the information I learn.
So from the Far Away Land of Alberta.....
Thank you.
te gato


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, its been quite a while since I updated this list.

Top 30 Foreros  
(that has the most # posts as of 04/04/2005 9:05 PM Phil Time)

*1. Artrella * = 6,107 
2. cuchuflete= 4,948 
3. silviap = 4,156 
4. lauranazario = 3,944
5. belen = 2,416
6. jacinta = 2,249
7. fetchezlavache = 2,187
8. Benjy = 2,066
9. DDT = 1,969
10. egueule  = 1,951
11. alfry  = 1,779
12. Leopold = 1,767
13. el_novato = 1,597
14. araceli = 1,564
15. funnydeal = 1,520
16. EVAVIGIL = 1,513
17. Focalist = 1,500
18. te gato = 1,476
19. gaer = 1,454
20. Masood = 1,452
21. cristóbal = 1,423
22. lsp = 1,385
23. valerie = 1,372
24. whodunit = 1,341
25. VenusEnvy = 1,205
26. Gil = 1,179
27. Tormenta = 1,155
28. David = 1,084
29. esance = 1,076
30. pinkpanter = 1,063


Keep up the good work!


----------



## supercrom

Congrats everyone especially people in the "Top ten list".

Os/les felicito por estar en la lista de los "10 máximos foreros".

Pls, just a piece of advice about this list... don't envy anyone, don't even let yourself think that...

Por fa', un consejito acerca de esta lista... no envidien a nadie, ni siquiera dejen que se les cruce ese (usualmente) mal sentimiento.

Siempre buena envidia al objeto de mejorar y ser de más ayuda.

*CROM*

Soon: top 40 foreros, top 50 foreros... will u see my user id in that list someday?


----------



## Lancel0t

It's been months since I updated this thread, and here is the current list. 

TOP 30 Foreros/Foreras​(Based on # of Post as of 7/28/05 GMT+8 9:00PM)

1. Artrella​2. cuchuflete​3. lauranazario​4. Silvia​5. Whodunit​6. egueule​7. Benjy​8. DDT​9. fetchezlavache​10. jacinta​11. gaer​12. belen​13. VenusEnvy​14. Alfry​15. Masood​16. Gil​17. araceli​18. EVAVIGIL​19. lsp​20. elroy​21. Jana337​22. te gato​23. garryknight​24. Agnes E.​25. cristóbal​26. timpeac​27. Leopold​28. Jabote​29. alc112​30. funnydeal​ 

_*To you guys, *_
_*and to all the members of this site,*_

_*Thank you so much for all your help and contributions! We are so fortunate to have you hear. here.*_


----------



## Merlin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> _*Thank you so much for all your help and contributions! We are so fortunate to have you hear.*_


 
Maybe you meant *here. *I guess I have to thank you also. Because you're one of the reason why I discovered forum. 

Gracias!


----------



## Artrella

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> It's been months since I updated this thread, and here is the current list.
> 
> 
> _*To you guys, *_
> _*and to all the members of this site,*_
> 
> _*Thank you so much for all your help and contributions! We are so fortunate to have you hear. here.*_





Thank *YOU* *Jim* for 
your continuous demonstrations of kindness and friendship!!!


----------



## meili

Artrella said:
			
		

> Thank *YOU* *Jim* for
> your continuous demonstrations of kindness and friendship!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS* Ms. A and to Big C and to those who are in the top 30 list!  Your posts, help, and the agree-disagree-agree modes (and of other forer@s as well) are what is keeping this forum running!
This is a great site! *CONGRATULATIONS again! *


----------



## duder

Not to burst anyone's bubble, but:

This should be a permanent link to the top 30 members by post count.

It's possible to see more (i.e. top 50, 100, etc.) by manipulating the URL.

Personally, I find these congrats pages pretty absurd, but carry on if that's your thing.


----------



## elroy

duder said:
			
		

> Personally, I find these congrats pages pretty absurd, but carry on if that's your thing.


 
Well, duder, you're very much in the minority then. 

Although I do agree that this "top 10/20/30 forero" list is rather comical (albeit very cute), I would certainly not reject the Congrats Pages as a whole. I don't know about you, but I (and most of the other foreros, I'm sure) enjoy an occasional relief from rigid grammar and linguistics by sharing our appreciation for each other, not having to worry about being too "chatty," and for once treating each other like people instead of unidentified anthropomorphic androids with nondescript pseudonyms.

If you'd like to shun the Congrats Pages and participate in a purely mechanical way, then carry on if that's your thing.


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't know about you, but I (and most of the other foreros, I'm sure) enjoy an occasional relief from rigid grammar and linguistics by sharing our appreciation for each other, not having to worry about being too "chatty," and for once treating each other like *people instead of unidentified anthropomorphic androids with nondescript pseudonyms.*
> .



Great Elroy!!


----------



## Lancel0t

elroy said:
			
		

> Well, duder, you're very much in the minority then.
> 
> Although I do agree that this "top 10/20/30 forero" list is rather comical (albeit very cute), I would certainly not reject the Congrats Pages as a whole. I don't know about you, but I (and most of the other foreros, I'm sure) enjoy an occasional relief from rigid grammar and linguistics by sharing our appreciation for each other, not having to worry about being too "chatty," and for once treating each other like people instead of unidentified anthropomorphic androids with nondescript pseudonyms.
> 
> If you'd like to shun the Congrats Pages and participate in a purely mechanical way, then carry on if that's your thing.


 
Your the MAN!!!! Elroy


----------



## Eugin

I could not say/ write it better, Elroy!!


----------



## alc112

Bien dicho Elias.
Aquí hay  humanos presentes


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Thanks, Lancelot, I am very please to be in the Top Twenty; even more, I am very pleased if I can be helpful while I learn and meet new friends...  

Elroy, great answer to Duder. I couldn't agree more!!  

I am so happy each time someone congratulates me for anything, or remembers my birthday!!   

Cheers from Madrid!

EVA.


----------



## Kelly B

I'm particularly enjoying this topic because it provides a reference for the changes over time (perhaps that's available directly too, but I first found it here). I'm very pleased to see that the francophones are catching up with the Spanish-speakers, with our egueule leading the charge, and Benjy and fetchezlavache in strong supporting roles. Woohoo!


----------



## elroy

Kelly B said:
			
		

> I'm particularly enjoying this topic because it provides a reference for the changes over time (perhaps that's available directly too, but I first found it here). I'm very pleased to see that the francophones are catching up with the Spanish-speakers, with our egueule leading the charge, and Benjy and fetchezlavache in strong supporting roles. Woohoo!


 
Indulge to your heart's content:

http://forum.wordreference.com/memberlist.php?postslower=0&postsupper=0&ausername=&homepage=&icq=&aim=&yahoo=&msn=&joindateafter=&joindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore=&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30&ltr=


----------

